# Accoustic treatment layout needs critiqued



## aardvarcus (Oct 6, 2009)

I am in the design stages of my home theatre. It will be in my basement, with approximate inside diminsions of 8' tall, 13'-4" wide, and 19' long, which will be adjusted to exactly the 1:1.6:2.33 on final construction. Here is a sketch, approximately to scale, with what I want to put on the walls labeled. 

 

I will make a better copy soon, but wanted some feedback before I went through the trouble.

I will be using JBL speakers, about 14"*12"*24" on 2-3' tall stands in a 7.1 surround layout. The FG on the floorplan stands for fiberglass from floor to ceiling behind each speaker. Also notice my plan for treating the ceiling in the upper right. Any comments appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Others with far more knowledge will chime in, but I think the main critique will be that you need to complete the room and take some measurements (mic and ears) before knowing what combination of treatments to select and where.

At this point, you should be focused on the construction of the room itself, some of which you've already addressed with the diagram and chosen dimensions (isolation, built in bass trapping, etc.)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The front wall should be absorbtive all the way up. We don't want any reflections from the surrounds contaminating the front soundstage.

Front corners should be broadband bass absorbers, not tuned ones.

QRD's can be used on the upper half of the rear half of the room

See what modal issues you have from the rear wall to determine if a Helmholz or panel membrane absorber is required on the rear wall and what they should be tuned to.

Bryan


----------



## aardvarcus (Oct 6, 2009)

So on the front wall, should I only use broadband absorbers (aka-fiberglass)?
Thanks for the tips, I know I am putting the cart in front of the horse talking about acoustics before I build the room, I just wanted to get a rough idea of what I need.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. Front wall is 100% dead

Alao, you seem to want to cover every sq ft. Not necessary.

Bryan


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

aardvarcus said:


> I know I am putting the cart in front of the horse talking about acoustics before I build the room, I just wanted to get a rough idea of what I need.


Not in the slightest, this is the time when you SHOULD be thinking about acoustics. A room can be engineered before its built, including what type of treatment and where it is going to be placed exactly. I do it all the time. Understanding acoustics and how to model it is a key element.


----------



## aps (Aug 11, 2008)

bpape said:


> Yes. Front wall is 100% dead
> 
> Alao, you seem to want to cover every sq ft. Not necessary.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan

Are you suggesting 1) the front wall should be 100% treated (i.e., no reflective surfaces) or 2) the corners and points just behind speakers should be treated? 

APS


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. The front wall should be 100% absorptive and the front corners should be broadband bass control. 

Bryan


----------

